# 690 Drywall Sanders



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

I've gone through dozens of Porter Cable power sanders over the years and am thinking about trying one of the new competitors. Has anyone tried the 690E, 690F or 690D Drywall power sanders? 

http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Drywall-Sander-690E-Telescopic/dp/B005LUD3L2/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

Or how about this other one?

Amazon.com: Electric Variable Speed Drywall Sander, 650w: Home Improvement
(That one looks like a china copy of a Porter Cable)

The 690 doesn't look like it has as much power as the Porter Cable. But The 690E is close.

http://www.toolbarn.com/portercable-7800.html?ref=base

Huge price difference...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JCardoza said:


> I've gone through dozens of Porter Cable power sanders over the years and am thinking about trying one of the new competitors. Has anyone tried the 690E, 690F or 690D Drywall power sanders?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Drywall-Sander-690E-Telescopic/dp/B005LUD3L2/ref=pd_cp_hi_2
> 
> ...


 For that price buy 1 of each!!:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought a 650 off ebay thinking I was gettin a porter cable. Very nice machines with more power then a portercable. The huge disadvantage is the weight. The 650 is a shoulder burner for sure. They work well but who wants a goddam workout when sanding. Pay the cash and get a PC. Thank me later


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JCardoza said:


> I've gone through dozens of Porter Cable power sanders over the years and am thinking about trying one of the new competitors. Has anyone tried the 690E, 690F or 690D Drywall power sanders?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Drywall-Sander-690E-Telescopic/dp/B005LUD3L2/ref=pd_cp_hi_2


Never tried one, but I'd thought the telescoping handle might be interesting to try, especially in awkward areas.



JCardoza said:


> Or how about this other one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006XJNEN2/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=
> (That one looks like a china copy of a Porter Cable)


I picked one of those up awhile ago, to serve as a backup in case my PC went down. I started it up once, to see how the thing ran, then shut it down. If memory serves, the motor didn't sound as healthy as a PC's.
And with things like a head that's a fair amount stiffer than the PC's - maybe due in part to a larger drive cable being used than the PC - it's been sitting somewhere in my shop doing nothing ever since.
But then my PC hasn't gotten a lot of use till now, either.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

boco said:


> I bought a 650 off ebay thinking I was gettin a porter cable. Very nice machines with more power then a portercable. The huge disadvantage is the weight. The 650 is a shoulder burner for sure. They work well but who wants a goddam workout when sanding. Pay the cash and get a PC. Thank me later


 Get ur arms pumpin its all good!!:thumbup:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought the 650 last fall and to be honest,I like it better than the PC.It seems to run smoother,maybe due to the larger cable.

There is a little more weight to it,but not enough to really notice when you're working with it.

The only downside is the vac hose.It is a cheap piece of crap.When I first opened the box,I picked up the hose,took a good look at it and through it in the trash.If you have a PC hose, it will fit.You will just need a hose clamp to connect it.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> I bought a 650 off ebay thinking I was gettin a porter cable. Very nice machines with more power then a portercable. The huge disadvantage is the weight.





Muddauber said:


> I bought the 650 last fall and to be honest,I like it better than the PC.It seems to run smoother,maybe due to the larger cable.
> 
> There is a little more weight to it,but not enough to really notice when you're working with it.


Was I maybe wrong about the 650 I bought for backup? Maybe I'll have to give it a go and compare with my PC.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya the hose sucks as well as the pad. i use a raduis 360 pad and paper.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

This is the one I would like to know about the 690f. Its a knockoff of the festool sander that has not hit the US yet. It has the motor @ head and comes in three pieces. I will be buying the festool when it hits, but would like to buy this one for kicks and giggles.


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Tucker said:


> This is the one I would like to know about the 690f. Its a knockoff of the festool sander that has not hit the US yet. It has the motor @ head and comes in three pieces. I will be buying the festool when it hits, but would like to buy this one for kicks and giggles.


Wasn't the Festool already selling in the US on Amazon last year? 
It was going for $3-$4000 w/ the vac.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Wasn't the Festool already selling in the US on Amazon last year?
> It was going for $3-$4000 w/ the vac.


Don't think so...not in the good ole USA


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Tucker said:


> Don't think so...not in the good ole USA


It may not have been Festool, but there was a Euro mfg selling something similar, exclusively with amazon in the US a year ago for thousands of $$.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The festool planex has been here for 5 years or so?? When they first came out, I think it was about $5000 for it with a vac?? So why would you bother??? The local paint store hires one out but i have never taken much notice of it, My flex giraffe and small festool is great.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> The festool planex has been here for 5 years or so?? When they first came out, I think it was about $5000 for it with a vac?? So why would you bother??? The local paint store hires one out but i have never taken much notice of it, My flex giraffe and small festool is great.


5 yrs?..holly $hit batman. Wonder why they are keeping it out of the USA.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Tucker said:


> 5 yrs?..holly $hit batman. Wonder why they are keeping it out of the USA.


I heard around the middle of the year.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> It may not have been Festool, but there was a Euro mfg selling something similar, exclusively with amazon in the US a year ago for thousands of $$.


Craig maybe this is the one your thinking of


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

Tucker said:


> Craig maybe this is the one your thinking of
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLz4m4Gwyaw&feature=related


That wasn't the one I saw, but I would love to sand and be a storm-trooper at the same time. That setup was cool as sh&%.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The Planex has been here for about 5years also. Took it for a test drive dint like it. especialy when you can buy 2 or 3 P/Cs for the same $.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! One of my subs is trying to negotiate price by having me buy him a sander. I think I'll let him try the 690. If it's heavy... Maybe he won't ask me to buy him tools again.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Was I maybe wrong about the 650 I bought for backup? Maybe I'll have to give it a go and compare with my PC.


Maybe it was the 650W:

http://www.p-wholesale.com/cn-pro/17/700to2/650w-drywall-sander-634210.html


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Rokamat GECKO:











Pretty, but $2k?? Ouch. I love the Head edge cut-out for sanding angles.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

JCardoza said:


> Rokamat GECKO:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rokamat-GECKO-Drywall-Sander/dp/B003R9IJ6S/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_7
> 
> ...



I too like the cut out for corners but dislike the clamping angle adjustment on the head. Would hate to have to stop and readjust every time a different angle is required. Now if my PC had a cut out like that one I'd be really happy. :thumbsup:

Oh yeah, I also like the D handle, always wondered why the PC doesn't have one.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> It may not have been Festool, but there was a Euro mfg selling something similar, exclusively with amazon in the US a year ago for thousands of $$.


 I know the one you are talking about. Not sure the name but they sell a backback vacuum for it. actually really nice looking unit. little pricey for a drywall tool though.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

This is the one I bought thats heavy as hell compared the PC. Lots of power


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

My 690E just came in the mail. Looks like it will work. Motor sounds a bit rough. Sounds like a cheep drill that will probably burn itself out. Came with an extra set of brushes and a screw driver. 

The 9 page manual includes a parts diagram and website for ordering. However, unless you speak German... Good luck finding anything. I actually managed to switch the site to English and still couldn't find any parts for the sander. http://www.isc-gmbh.info Hopefully it doesn't break anytime soon. I can probably pick up some generic parts from Granger.com if I need to. 

No warranty, no company or manufacturer name, and no contact information besides the above website.

Besides that, the slide out handle is nice. The balance is a little off because of the motor position. Uses standard 360 sand paper.


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Paulie said:


> I too like the cut out for corners but dislike the clamping angle adjustment on the head. Would hate to have to stop and readjust every time a different angle is required. Now if my PC had a cut out like that one I'd be really happy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh yeah, I also like the D handle, always wondered why the PC doesn't have one.



Wonder if a person could buy the head and put it on a PC...


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

JCardoza said:


> Wonder if a person could buy the head and put it on a PC...


Sounds like work to me. 

How about PC subscribe to DWT and improve their own sh!t.


----------

